# Plastidip help please



## juicy (May 2, 2015)

Ok so I was thinking of buying a pot of this.

Can I use it with my HVLP paint gun?

If so what kind of mix am I doing if any or is it just on its own?

Thanks


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Have you checked dipyourcar on youtube? The videos are great and explain so much - you can also go to their site and ask questions there.


----------



## juicy (May 2, 2015)

Yes mate but nothing on YouTube on actual spraying or mixing and the guns they use are different than HVLP guns.
Also tried to sign up to there site and says my email is banned. It's not so clearly there is an error but when I press to tell administration it throws me back to homepage. 

So thought I'd ask here


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

My advice would be dont bother with Plastidip.... I have used it twice myself, once a colour and I found the coverage terrible, it also compleltey faded within 6 Months and although easy to remove from panels when it gets in to gaps it is a nightmare to get off! 

The second time I used it on some door handles, badge and grill to cover the OE chrome finish and it looked great at the time but the sun destroyed it in no time what so ever!


----------



## juicy (May 2, 2015)

supernova-dw said:


> My advice would be dont bother with Plastidip.... I have used it twice myself, once a colour and I found the coverage terrible, it also compleltey faded within 6 Months and although easy to remove from panels when it gets in to gaps it is a nightmare to get off!
> 
> The second time I used it on some door handles, badge and grill to cover the OE chrome finish and it looked great at the time but the sun destroyed it in no time what so ever!


I read this with the American plastidip, are you sure you used the right one?


----------



## Woody95 (May 7, 2015)

I've only ever used plastidip out of a can but its always lasted surprisingly well and looked great. Only reason I removed it was because I was bored of the colour and wanted to change it.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Used it n my previous car and it was ok at best. Just buy the rattle cans if you're doing the odd bit but it can work out expensive.

I'm not sure I'd bother again as a vinyl wrap finish looked better imo


----------



## juicy (May 2, 2015)

danwel said:


> Used it n my previous car and it was ok at best. Just buy the rattle cans if you're doing the odd bit but it can work out expensive.
> 
> I'm not sure I'd bother again as a vinyl wrap finish looked better imo


How much does that come in at?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

About 12 a can


----------



## juicy (May 2, 2015)

danwel said:


> About 12 a can


I ment vinyl wrap


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

juicy said:


> I ment vinyl wrap


I've only bought small quantities but if you do buy it get the genuine 3m stuff and practice as it can be tricky and time consuming


----------



## juicy (May 2, 2015)

danwel said:


> I've only bought small quantities but if you do buy it get the genuine 3m stuff and practice as it can be tricky and time consuming


How much? Are we talking mega buck or what? 
How does it work? How do you apply it?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

juicy said:


> How much? Are we talking mega buck or what?
> How does it work? How do you apply it?


Not mega bucks, what you wanting to wrap?
It's a squirt surface with soapy water, apply vinyls, remove bubbles and excess water with a squidgee type thing(credit card jobby) then allow to dry and set then admire you're handy work.


----------



## juicy (May 2, 2015)

danwel said:


> Not mega bucks, what you wanting to wrap?
> It's a squirt surface with soapy water, apply vinyls, remove bubbles and excess water with a squidgee type thing(credit card jobby) then allow to dry and set then admire you're handy work.


Not sure yet just curious really. How do you dry/set it?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Remove excess water from with squidgee you sprayed on at start then it just dries the adhesive on the vinyl


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Water isnt needed when applying vinyl wrap to a car. Water is only needed if you apply the clear Paint Protection Film like 3m ventureshield or Xpel etc. 

To the OP, you can use plastidip through a HVLP, you just have to get the viscosity right. But yes plastidip can get pretty pricey. I wanted to dip my whole car and already have a sprayer, the paint alone was coming in at close to £300.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

waqasr said:


> Water isnt needed when applying vinyl wrap to a car. Water is only needed if you apply the clear Paint Protection Film like 3m ventureshield or Xpel etc.
> 
> To the OP, you can use plastidip through a HVLP, you just have to get the viscosity right. But yes plastidip can get pretty pricey. I wanted to dip my whole car and already have a sprayer, the paint alone was coming in at close to £300.


The soapy water just makes it easier to get it exactly where you want it IMO.


----------



## juicy (May 2, 2015)

waqasr said:


> Water isnt needed when applying vinyl wrap to a car. Water is only needed if you apply the clear Paint Protection Film like 3m ventureshield or Xpel etc.
> 
> To the OP, you can use plastidip through a HVLP, you just have to get the viscosity right. But yes plastidip can get pretty pricey. I wanted to dip my whole car and already have a sprayer, the paint alone was coming in at close to £300.


Get the viscosity right with what? Thinners?

Can the roof be wrapped though cos it can't be removed?


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

danwel said:


> The soapy water just makes it easier to get it exactly where you want it IMO.


Like I said with PPF film yes, but with vinyl wrap no. You dont need to move around vinyl wrap, you place it down and cut the excess, if it was already cut to size I can see the need of moving it around, however its never cut to size and shape so again it doesnt need shifting around through the help of water. Have a look at how all the pros do it, they dont use water.



juicy said:


> Get the viscosity right with what? Thinners?
> 
> Can the roof be wrapped though cos it can't be removed?


Yes thinners, not any old paint thinners though. You need to use a 65/35 mix of Toulene and Naphtha.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

frost sell their own version of plastidip, its supposed to be sprayable through hvlp and its also pre thinned so it will actully lay down like clearcoat/gloss 2k (ie: alot flatter and smoother)

its on their website


----------



## juicy (May 2, 2015)

Aaran said:


> frost sell their own version of plastidip, its supposed to be sprayable through hvlp and its also pre thinned so it will actully lay down like clearcoat/gloss 2k (ie: alot flatter and smoother)
> 
> its on their website


You got a link please mate? Had quick look but not sure what I'm looking for exactly


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.frost.co.uk/automotive-p...y/frost-liquid-wrap-rubber-coating-spray.html


----------

